
Mobile social network Path, once a challenger to Facebook, is closing down - Ours90
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/17/rip-path/
======
erikpukinskis
Looks like more comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18003580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18003580)

